

More People Are Using Facebook via Phone For the First Time Ever - derpenxyne
http://gizmodo.com/5980329/more-people-are-using-facebook-via-phone-for-the-first-time-ever

======
niix
Why is this so surprising? A+ for those photos of Mark.

